# What's your fav Pokemon game???



## Typhloise (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry about my other poll, I forgot to include Trozei, MD and Ranger. *sweat drop*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2008)

Diamond.

(And I'd suggest changing Trozei to Trozei/Link!, because some European members of this forum might not know what Trozei is.)


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ruby and Sapphire.  Ruby was my first Pokemon game, but i lost it.  I think i beat Sapphire twice.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Isn't there already a poll like this? O_o


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> Isn't there already a poll like this? O_o


Yeah, but as Typhloise said there was no Trozei, MD or Ranger.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 18, 2008)

Diamond and Pearl. Unfortunately I dont have a DS so I dont have DP:sad:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

MD1 rocks the world. And this poll *points to results*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Emerald.

And you managed to forget the Pokemon TCG on Game Boy. I adore that game.


----------



## Typhloise (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't know Trozei was called Link in Europe. I don't think anyones going to choose Trozei/Link, anyway...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Cryyyystal forever.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

Crystal, I guess. Johto was the best region, and Crystal was the best game of the series.

Though I adore Yellow for the Pikachu and Ruby for the fact I have 600+ hours on my copy ^^'


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 19, 2008)

Probably pearl. First one I beat without cheating.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jul 19, 2008)

Red/Blue, or FR/E/XD. I started a new game on Blue recently, ended up loving it. XD; R/B does make the PC system somewhat annoying, and it's perhaps a little slow, but I can always use Stadium to help with that. I suppose some of the sprites are weird too, but it all has a lovely retro charm. It's also fun making everything inverted, and long story short I just love it okay thank you.

FireRed is pretty much my "best" game, with all my awesome pokemon and items, so yup. I haven't completed Emerald, but the little changes from R/S are neat, and I'm also doing a pokemon-I've-never-used-before-run on it, which is fun. XD is along the same lines pretty much, the changes from Col are neat, using different pokemon, funny fun.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

Yellow because it was my first game. And Pikachu follows you, which would have taken a long time to do.


----------

